# 1980's John Deere 8/26 - how do I split axle??



## Jdkid (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

Trying to replace brass bushings for the axle for my JD 826. Got it all apart- took apart gear box on axle- which to me seems kind of non functional- and I am at the bare axle. 

Tried nut buster, heat- but can't break two apart. Ended up taking off spinner off of right hand wheel and put a big axle nut socket on there with a breaker bar- and while holding left side of axle( while working from front of machine ( auger assy taken off)- torqued on that thing - but nothing!

Please advise!!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

there are so many different snow blowers out there and different people call the same parts by different names. if you could take a few pictures or give the model and serial number so we could look up a parts breakdown i am sure someone could help. i have 1993 or so bolens 10 horse 32" and it looks just like some of the john deer models including the 8 26. i just had the whole thing apart. but then i have seen jd models that were nothing like mine. unfortunately there is not much base line that all blowers are built from.

jd 826 or 826 is not usually the model. look for a tag on the bottom tractor portion


----------



## Jdkid (Dec 8, 2011)

*Deere model 826- serial 508647*

Hey thanks for replying.

Can't post a pic, inless you give me a number to text to? Phone wont allow me to browse and attach, and can't get to a comp now.

Model is an 826, and s#508647.

Thanks,

Chuck jdkid


----------



## Jdkid (Dec 8, 2011)

*pic of my troubling axle/ jd 826*

OK, Cant see any other model number or any plate on machine anywhere.

Here is Pic:

Thanks,


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

does your blower resemble the jd in kansasjacks post about 8 down from yours or the one in this pic?

if so i believe at some point it had an enclosure around those gears. it was at some point a differential. mine i believe has the same set up. but the case is still there. mine had roll pins through the axle. they were to the outside of all the gears and such but still with in the transmission housing. the axle was actually hollow with a solid steel rod through the center. i guess if the machine was sold with an unlocking diff the center rod was not there.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

between those gears where it is stepped. could that be one shaft inside a hollow one? check the axle inside housing and outside for some roll /tension pins


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

here is a link to a blower that might be close.

it shows a 2 possible 3 piece rear axle in the parts diagram

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/manuals/images/1032.pdf


----------



## Jdkid (Dec 8, 2011)

*Seems to be different*

Hey TD,

Seems to be different.

If you look at pic- My problematic joint is right inside the gear box. However, in this pic there is a bolt and nut going through the axle. Where mine seems to be threaded inside one another. 

John Deere - Parts Catalog 

Do you have access to a better- maybe more accurate pic based on serial number?

Thanks,


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

so it is missing the case

it looks similar mine. the pic isn't great but it is as i thought. it has a three pice axle. #3, #18, and #20. 3 and 20 are the left and right axles and 18 is a smaller shaft that runs inside the l and r axles. mine was the same way. once i drove out the pins (number 5 and 6a on the diagram) i was able to wrench it apart. it was really stuck but i locked down the other tire and wrapped my arms around the other and kept trying to shift it back and forth until it started to move. 

remember you might not have number 6a you might have 6b but you wont have both. if it is 6a (a pin) it may be under the gear.

the pins may be on the outside of the housing between the tire and sheet metal or on the inside between the sheet metal and gears.

i don't think they would have threaded them together. too expensive to make when they could just use a pin. you have a 3 piece set up. there would be another connection as well.


----------



## Jdkid (Dec 8, 2011)

*aarrgghh*

Hey TD,

That pic is not exactly representative of my axle. I did have a pin, over on the right hand side of the shaft, which I believe just keeps the shaft correctly positioned in the bushings.

I am including a pic here of what I think is the culprit- but I cant seem to break this big axle nut loose. I tried heat, nut buster, and a big pry bar, but I dont want to break anything. Should I continue to wrench on it?

Thanks- about to put it back together and deal with the slop in the axle. before I break anything.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I see what you mean now. the nut would have to come off to take that side apart and if it has not budged yet. short of more heat( i dont know what kind of torch you are using) only thing left might be to cut it apart. 

however if you look at your diagram again, that nut holds that side together, but what about the other side? number 20 has the thread on one end for the nut and none on the other. i took the other side apart on mine. i pulled the pins and worked it back and forth. that side has a pin but clearly no nut. if you can get that side of the axle out, maybe you can slide the gears and sprocket etc. all off the axle that way then slide the tire and axle out of the housing the other way without breaking that nut. then you can work on getting it apart or leave it together but replace the bushings.

you will be taking #13 through 20 out in one piece, out that side without taking that nut off.


----------



## MGreiner (Dec 12, 2011)

here's a link
Late 70's John Deere 824 snowblower

This help me unstick the differential on my deere 826, has a photo layout of the axel apart.


----------



## MGreiner (Dec 12, 2011)

I went back to look at your pics, from where you are at on disassembly, just inside the housing on the right side pull that roll pin out ( it has three washers between it and the housing wall)and that should do it. BTW I needed to use some brute force to remove the inner/outer shaft assembly, used a big hammer and 2x4 to buffer it and pounded the left sided wheel hub (take the wheel off first), penetrating oil help alot too.


----------



## MGreiner (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is a diff that was not maintained it cleaned up well though. 








Most of the time the short shaft that slides through the left shaft will be rusted to the left shaft. Than the diff will not work. I lube them with OO grease. You may need to press the small inner shaft out.
Here is a picture of the assy the short inner left shaft is still attached to the right shaft in this picture.


----------



## beriksson (Jan 5, 2013)

*john deere 826 differential*

Well I took apart my 826 differential, clean and re-assembled. My question is how does this work? More specifically when (working form the rear of the snowblower) I pull off the left wheel I have to take out a roll pin that goes through both the right and left axles, right axle slide into the left. When this pin is in place the axles is static and the diff is not in play. When I pull the pin out then the diff is in play; I know this because when I spin the left wheel the right goes the opposite direction. I believe I need this roll pin in place other wise the right axle will slide out during operation. This pin is located just to the right of the differential when looking from the rear.
Wondering if anyone has any ideas on what I might be missing???
Thanks guys.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's some pics, the big "bolt/nut on the port side is linked by a keyway, not threaded, inboard of that is a "friction" washer. Roll pins in the shaft keep the inner and out axle shafts together.


----------



## beriksson (Jan 5, 2013)

*uh huh!*

Well jtclays! Thanks for the pictures! I think I figured this out and can't believe that I didn't earlier. Well to start I broke the friction nut, the one with the keyway. I can get another or I'll try welding it at work tomorrow. I believe the problem is that the shaft is froze up (inner and outer). I have access to a press so I'll try to press the inner shaft out to loosen them up. I'll clean and lube them up and let you know how it works. Probably snow soon being i'm in North Dakota.

On a side note i did take the differential apart, cleaned and drilled/tapped in a zert to grease it.


----------



## beriksson (Jan 5, 2013)

Update: Did get the inner axle shaft out; took about all the press would have. It was seized up. Bent the threaded end so had to cut off and weld new threads on and straighten, sanded it all down and now spins freely. Everything worked out ok.


----------

